

Show HN: Tapir.io CMS for Designers - boffbowsh
http://tapir.io/

======
boffbowsh
Finally scratching an itch from 3 years ago, and I think it's still relevant.
It's for freelance designers and small agencies so they don't have to do CMSes
themselves, and can get a bit of recurring revenue from their clients.

